# The bluffs (Mtv show)



## vivaXglamlove (Apr 3, 2007)

Mtv is filming a new show on Martha's vineyard, in oak bluffs.(I live in tisbury) It will be in the summer. And will air this fall..Most likely
Casting call email:
"Are you a young African-American planning to summer on Martha's Vineyard? MTV News & Docs is casting for a new pilot documentary called "The Bluffs," which gives an up-close and personal glimpse of African-American young adult life on Martha's Vineyard.

Maybe this is your first time to summer on the Vineyard with your prep school friends. Maybe you'll be working on the Island while hanging with your soroity sisters or frat brothers. Maybe you live there. Maybe you're a summer regular."


----------

